# Zac Efron - on the balcony of the Park Hyatt Sydney Hotel in Sydney 8.4.2012 x104



## beachkini (11 Apr. 2012)

(104 Dateien, 81.538.640 Bytes = 77,76 MiB)


----------



## Q (12 Apr. 2012)

der hat aber einen Stress  :thx:


----------



## Dana k silva (12 Apr. 2012)

Thanks for the great pics of Zac!


----------



## RKCErika (13 Apr. 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## ullipetulli (26 Apr. 2012)

OMG THxxxx


----------



## Lolinette (31 Mai 2012)

Probably the most beautiful man in the world :drip:


----------

